# RAW food- my Vet hates it...



## Minnie_at_SEA (May 23, 2011)

.....or maybe I should say "ex vet"?
Has anyone had this experience? Basically, during Minnies checkup i told her I feed raw and she began to tell me about salmonella risks, etc, blah blah. 
But I've read up on it, including the valuable info on this forum. Now it makes me re-think visitng this vet again. I didnt choose her, the shelter suggested her, but I'm thinking I'd like to visit a natural or holistic Vet. 
Hmmm.....


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Vets only have to take one course in animal nutrition. They are not the end-all for how you feed your pet! Make the decision on whether or not to feed raw based on what's best for you and your pet, not what your vet says.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I would look into review of the vets in your area including the local holistic vet as well. Can't always trust the holistic title, and some who aren't listed will be your greatest champion for ur dog. Make an informed choice with a vet who you feel has your dogs heath in focus and who share the same ideals as you do.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just nod and say "ok thanks" and drop the subject. Most vets don't get a lot of nutrition in school, something like 2-3 hours and the nutrition textbook they use is sponsored by HILLS (science diet). SD also gives incentives to students including free food vouchers for their pets and kickbacks once they get a clinic set up. They also heavily offer scholarships, so most vet schools are 'in bed' with the pet food industry. Conflict of interest? Well, yeah, but it is what it is. 

I don't use my vet for nutritional advice. I use him for diagnostics/surgeries/etc. Remember that your vet works for YOU. If you are uncomfortable, take your business somewhere else.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Of course vets hate it. They would rather sell they cheap, low quality foods they got in their veterinary.... I generally dont trust a lot of vets. Whenever Rocky got something serious (he got PL now), I always ask a specialist for a second opinion. And that proved to be a good decision so far.

I think you should also just nod and ignore what the vet is saying. Discussing with vets is not worth it...


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My vet had a heart attack when I questioned her about raw food and was adiment about me not feeding for the same reasons, salmonella, ecoli, etc. She said that I wouldn't believe how many dogs she sees with these types of problems from raw feeding. Although I'm scared of feeding raw, I believe in it enough that I decided to go the cleaner route of ZP and THK. I showed this to my vet, who never heard of this stuff, sat there for the longest time reading the ingredients, and finally gave me eagerly her approval that these are very good foods for Midgie. I couldn't believe it. She said that the way these foods were processed, freeze-dried & dehydrated, that that kills any possible contamination of salmonella or ecoli. That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I just fired my vet of 10 years. When I took my dog in last week for vomiting he focused soley on her RAW diet as the culprit. Then he offered me the number to purina to speak to a nutritionist:foxes15: Its a shame....I wasted $100 for a visit that was worthless. I found a new vet the next day!!! I called around and spoke to receptionists until I found a vet that approved of a RAW diet. Im so happy I did!! My baby wasnt sick at all. She was just hungry! She had gone too long in between feedings and it made her vomit.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

ugh, yea my vet gave me such a weird look when i told him they eat raw food. it annoys me that they preach all this crappy dog food like science diet and stuff just because they get free stuff from the company. alot of the vets ive seen all have like science diet shelves and other things in there office. like, your a vet why dont you do some research on what your telling your patients to feed there pets.


----------

